# 10yo Daughter got her first deer



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

last night I had my 10year old out hunting after school. We have been hitting it hard during the rut every chance we could around school and on weekends. We have been seeing a wide range of bucks every time out but kept getting busted left and right. Last night she sealed the deal and we finally got it right. Had a nice body basket 8pt come in up wind from us while we were in our buddy stand. Seen him coming far enough away that we could get set up. He came in perfect and about 10 feet from our shooting lane she bumped the rail with bottom of her crossbow and it caused him to stop and look around. She stayed still and quiet and he took a few more steps. I was able to stop him and she lift up, took an off hand shot and smoked him. Perfect double lung shot but he still ran for about 400yards, never seen a deer hit so well run so far but I figured since it hasn't been easy so far why would tracking it be... We found it a couple hours later a couple of properties over after speaking with those landowner(one of which was a very understanding animal lover) This is her first deer and she was so excited. She has been wanting to hunt since she was 6 when she started going out with me. Since yesterday have been driving around showing off her deer to everyone we know. Very proud father here and just wanted to show off to everyone on this site. Good Luck to all.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

AWESOME!! Congrats!! glad you and she got to spend some time together and share in this momentous event.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

congrats nice first deer


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Very nice! Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Way to go, my daughter asked her mom if she could hunt this year. The look mom gave her was all the answer she needed, til next year!


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

great first dear . sounds like she is hooked . i think they are never to young to go to the woods or fishing starting them young in the outdoors ma save them when they get older . take a kid hunting or fishing it could make i difrence in there lifi it did mine .


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

The picture and the smile says it all. Great job!!!!!


----------



## pflueger07 (Apr 22, 2008)

That right there is what it's all about. Spending time with our kids in the outdoors, its great to see. Congrats to both.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations on a nice deer!


----------



## nikron (Nov 18, 2010)

Great job to both of u! I look forward to my girl hunting with me next year. She has been studying her hunter safty book like crazy.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Great job little one! And thanks Dad for taking the time to hunt with her. She will remember that time you spent together for the rest of her life. :!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great job! It's more enjoyable to watch the kids get them than myself!


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats on a great deer! My daughter and I will be out this weekend.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good for her, now thats a happy hunter!!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats great to see kids in the woods !! I hope my daughter will enjoy the outdoors such as I did with my dad growing up . Great deer and congrats.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well we got my daughters deer back a few days before Christmas at no extra charge. Brian Knight over at Knights Taxidermy does world class work, no exaggeration, and puts the kids at the front of the line. He offered to have it done before Christmas in case we wanted to give it to my daughter for a present. I mounted it on a 2x4 and had it peaking around the lit up tree in the morning. Well with her sleepy eyes at 5 am she said that she didn't notice it at first then kinda jumped as it startled her at eye level but she quickly recognized it. She was ecstatic. If anyone is looking for a very good taxidermist, I have learned a lot over the years on the proper handling of the cape etc., Knights Taxidermy in Clinton, 330-41-1819.... Highly recommended!! I attached some photos, which I must admit do not do the work justice. Here they are anyways.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

That is a great looking mount.She will have the memories now for a lifetime,way to go Dad!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice mount, hope she gets many more in the years to come. Good job to you both..


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

What a wonderful gift!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Great story to go with a great mount. Some good detail in that mount, even painted the inside of the nostrils.


----------

